# Cute Work Shoes!



## NikkiHorror (Jan 12, 2007)

(This can either go in Fashion or here, you are welcome to move it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

What shoes do you guys wear to work?  I know they have to be both stylish and comfortable, but is there such a thing?  Each time I buy a new pair of work shoes, they always dissapoint (except for wedges, come to think of it...) Post pics of your favorite work shoes and tell us where you got em!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_(This can either go in Fashion or here, you are welcome to move it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

What shoes do you guys wear to work? I know they have to be both stylish and comfortable, but is there such a thing? Each time I buy a new pair of work shoes, they always dissapoint (except for wedges, come to think of it...) Post pics of your favorite work shoes and tell us where you got em!_

 
I'm looking for a pair myself. I haven't tried wedges. I currently wear ballet flats but I'm getting a bit tired of them.


----------



## pixichik77 (Jan 13, 2007)

I wear a lot of Nine West and Steve Madden, mostly heels.  Those brands support my feet very well.  I have some Nine West wedges that are SO comfortable.  I don't wear a lot of flats because I have become very used to height...


----------



## maxcat (Jan 13, 2007)

Motorcycle boots. If you get a good  high quality pair and keep them nice and shiny you can wear them with a mess of stuff.


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 13, 2007)

Besides wedges and ballet flats, I wear these SUPER UGLY shoes that I bought out of sheer desperation...I was working one of my first shifts at MAC and my feet were on fire...literally...I could not concentrate because of the sheer pain.  I hightailed it to JC Penney and saw these incredibly ugly shoes with the most incredibly cuhioned insoles I have ever felt.  They feel like pillows on your feet.  I can do 9 - 10 hours with these on and not have the slightest twinge of pain.  I only wear them when my pants are really long and cover everything but the toes.  Here's a pic (you've been warned - they are UUUUGGGGLLLLYYY!! Mine are black and without the strap across the top of the shoe):

http://www3.jcpenney.com/jcp/Products.aspx?DeptID=9452&CatID=29538&CatTyp=DEP&I  temTyp=G&GrpTyp=PRD&ItemID=10bec1c&ProdSeq=22&Cat=  casual&Dep=Shoes&PCat=Women%27s+Comfort&PCatID=286  56&RefPage=ProductList&Sale=&ProdCount=29&RecPtr=&  ShowMenu=&TTYP=&ShopBy=0&RefPageName=CategoryAll.a  spx&RefCatID=28656&RefDeptID=9452&Page=3&CmCatId=9  452|28656|29538


----------



## Deirdre (Jan 13, 2007)

A big second for 9 West wedges.  I can go all day and all night in those.  They have some cute styles, too.


----------



## redambition (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_Besides wedges and ballet flats, I wear these SUPER UGLY shoes that I bought out of sheer desperation...I was working one of my first shifts at MAC and my feet were on fire...literally...I could not concentrate because of the sheer pain.  I hobbled over to JC Penney on my lunch break (thankfully, it's right next to the Nordstroms) and saw these incredibly ugly shoes with the most incredibly cuhioned insoles I have ever felt.  They feel like pillows on your feet.  I can do 9 - 10 hours with these on and not have the slightest twinge of pain.  I only wear them when my pants are really long and cover everything but the toes._

 
they aren't ugly as such.. they just aren't super trendy. they are a classic style. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i used to wear a similar looking pair for bar work (i worked in a club where we had to wear "nice" shoes, not trainers) and they were the comfiest shoes ever! if you aren't required to be really trendy these are a go.

i have two words when having to wear heels for long periods: party feet! best invention ever. i have them in all of my heels.


----------



## pixichik77 (Jan 14, 2007)

I use Foot Petals in all my heels.  They are great padding and don't wear out too quickly.  In full coverage flats, I like Birkenstock inserts. Also, I have never been able to try them, but Royal Elastics have really cute sporty flats.


----------



## lara (Jan 14, 2007)

Ballet flats in really soft leather, Chuck Taylors, flat riding-style boots.

No way can I do a squillion hours in anything but flats. For the birds, man.


----------



## hnich (Jan 14, 2007)

If anyone finds any cute, comfy shoes with heel let me know too!
I wear running shoes...they're really comfortable, a little funky, but actually pretty ugly on my feet





It's the rounded toe and the flatness that I don't like..., it's a shame all the uncomfortable things make my feet look so good...
I'm a bar waitress btw, so I know I need a really comfortable pair...

I might just give up and start wearing my cowboy boots and buy a cushy insole


----------



## shabdebaz (Jan 14, 2007)

My absolute favourite work shoes are my black leather flat riding boots from J. Crew.  I can wear them with pretty much anything except for dressy pants.  And I can work a long shift in them without any pain!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 16, 2007)

I want a pair of all black creepers for work purposes


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 16, 2007)

i have these


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 16, 2007)

i just wear these
longest i work for is 8hrs start achin after about 7 bt not agony its fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.office.co.uk/perl/go.pl/h...lor_ui  d=6239

their just worn in lol


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 17, 2007)

Ooooo I love these!  From Nine West's website






And these are from Steve Madden online: they come in black, too.







Bernadette, the comfiest creepers are Demonia's, they have a secret coffin compartment in the sole!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  I've had mine for years and they feel like clouds


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2007)

Those red Steve Madden's are amazing and the polka dots inside are killin' me. I don't think I could stand all day in em though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks so much for the scoop on the creepers, when I buy some I'll go for those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_











_

 
!!!!!!!!! look at them! they are amazinG!


----------



## Katura (Jan 19, 2007)

I live in heels. And I'm a self proclimed shoe-whore. That's the first thing I look at when I go shopping... Except for fridays, then it's my super comfy way cute DVS skate shoes that the boyfriend bought me.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 19, 2007)

i wear my black Vans to work daily...i have a pair of black Reeboks too, but they make my feet start aching a little after about 4 hours, and i usually work 6-9 hour shifts.


----------



## tabegohan (Jan 27, 2007)

does anyone know of a good place to buy flats/ballet flats for work? i work at nordstroms and walk around all day so wearing heels would just kill my feet.


----------



## Klava (Jan 30, 2007)

I agree with some of the posts that Nine West shoes are great - look great and sooo comfy!  I had one pair that I wore to work almost every day where I had to stand on my feet for 8 hours.   

I love heels!  I've made some mistakes buying shoes and now I know that if you don't feel comfortable in the shoes when you are trying them on in the store - don't buy them hoping that they will relax to your foot or smth like that.  That rearely happens!  Padding has to be good to provide support also.    

And for those who's feet are sore at the end of the day - try my trick and your feet will thank you for this.  I usually massage my feet  (just 1-2 minutes each foot) with an oil that has a relaxing smell - like lavander, (or you can use the special relaxing foot cream).  Then I lye down on the bed and put my feet up against the wall.  The closer my bottom to the wall - the better - the faster that blood that's been sitting in my feet all day will flow back.  I'll stay like that for 10 - 15 minutes and multitask i.e. catch up with my friends.    You'll feel the difference right away and it's so good for your feet!!!  Go ahead and *enjoy*!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Feb 3, 2007)

my work footwear begins and ends with Danskos. No they aren't hot. but being on my feet all day...I don't care anymore. Sensible shoes it is.


----------



## lorraine_loz (Feb 3, 2007)

i would suggest ballet pumps....mega comfy especially if you are on your feet all day!


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 3, 2007)

this is weird, but i love sandals (well, i do live in california)...grecian style (the kind the tie up your leg) are my fav, and they go with everything, except maybe pencil shirts, or closer-cut styles...


----------

